# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Come decidere se una mansione sia da considerare da operaio oppure impiegato?

## AnnaMariaAnna

Ho un dubbio.
Un commesso, 4° livello, voi lo mettete come operaio oppure come impiegato? 
Io ho un po' di dubbi in merito.... Quelli che lavorano nei negozi, li metto come impiegati e quelli che lavorano al mercato li metto come operai??   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mapellone

> Ho un dubbio.
> Un commesso, 4° livello, voi lo mettete come operaio oppure come impiegato? 
> Io ho un po' di dubbi in merito.... Quelli che lavorano nei negozi, li metto come impiegati e quelli che lavorano al mercato li metto come operai??

  Sono impiegati coloro i quali svolgono opera intellettuale, d'ordine o di concetto. Il commesso è senza dubbio un operaio.

----------


## sannacesco

> Ho un dubbio.
> Un commesso, 4° livello, voi lo mettete come operaio oppure come impiegato? 
> Io ho un po' di dubbi in merito.... Quelli che lavorano nei negozi, li metto come impiegati e quelli che lavorano al mercato li metto come operai??

  quando ho studiato le definizioni di operaio e impiegato la differenza fondamentale stava nel tipo di attività svolta:
prevalentemente manuale = operaio
prevalentemente di concetto= impiegato 
credo quindi che i commessi siano operai.

----------


## AnnaMariaAnna

Io li ho messi come operai, adesso abbiamo peso una nuova ditta che ha delle commesse, ho chiesto i vecchi documenti e DM10 e scopro che sono inquadrate come impiegate. Le devo lasciare come impiegate? 
Poi l'altro caso analogo, sempre commercio 4° livello, ce lho con i dipendenti di un'agenzia scommesse. Sono operai anche loro?

----------


## soleluna2588

> Io li ho messi come operai, adesso abbiamo peso una nuova ditta che ha delle commesse, ho chiesto i vecchi documenti e DM10 e scopro che sono inquadrate come impiegate. Le devo lasciare come impiegate? 
> Poi l'altro caso analogo, sempre commercio 4° livello, ce lho con i dipendenti di un'agenzia scommesse. Sono operai anche loro?

  io i dipendenti di scommesse li ho impiegati

----------


## mirage

Io lavoro principalmente con i ccnl turismo e commercio dal quarto livello in su per me sono tutti impiegati, per il quinto vado a vede cosa effettivamente e dal sesto in giù gli considero operai. Metodo grezzo ma che con i miei contratti funziona.

----------


## mapellone

> Io lavoro principalmente con i ccnl turismo e commercio dal quarto livello in su per me sono tutti impiegati, per il quinto vado a vede cosa effettivamente e dal sesto in giù gli considero operai. Metodo grezzo ma che con i miei contratti funziona.

  Perdonami un cameriere, IV livello ccnl Turismo, lo metti come impiegato?

----------


## mirage

si, per me è un impiegato. Se sbaglio ditemelo, sono qui anche perchè ho tanto da imparare da chi ne sa più di me

----------


## mapellone

> si, per me è un impiegato. Se sbaglio ditemelo, sono qui anche perchè ho tanto da imparare da chi ne sa più di me

  Il cameriere svolge opera prettamente manuale, salvo contestazioni, a mio parere è operaio tutta la vita!!

----------


## sannacesco

> Il cameriere svolge opera prettamente manuale, salvo contestazioni, a mio parere è operaio tutta la vita!!

  condivido pienamente.

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> si, per me è un impiegato. Se sbaglio ditemelo, sono qui anche perchè ho tanto da imparare da chi ne sa più di me

  è senza ombra di dubbio un operaio!!!! Non puoi ragionare in termini di livello....devi assolutamente considerare le mansioni svolte, all'interno di uno stesso livello ci sono mansioni da operaio e mansioni da impiegato.

----------


## mirage

Avete ragione. Però vorrei provarvi a spiegare anche il mio ragionamento altrimenti sembro pazza. Non ragiono a macchinetta.  Se un cameriere è nel quarto livello vuol dire che un po' di concetto c'è,  un po' di autonomia nel svolgere la sua mansione. Non è solo un lavoro fisico insomma. Lo so che qualcuno mi correggerà con il ragionamento della prevalenza dell'aspetto manuale sul quello cncettuale

----------


## sannacesco

> Avete ragione. Però vorrei provarvi a spiegare anche il mio ragionamento altrimenti sembro pazza. Non ragiono a macchinetta.  Se un cameriere è nel quarto livello vuol dire che un po' di concetto c'è,  un po' di autonomia nel svolgere la sua mansione. Non è solo un lavoro fisico insomma. Lo so che qualcuno mi correggerà con il ragionamento della prevalenza dell'aspetto manuale sul quello cncettuale

  forse è il concetto di "lavoro manuale" che non ti è chiaro.
non è questione di organizzazione, anche perchè il cameriere ha un capo sala e non può prendere decisioni da solo, ma è il lavoro che svolge che non lo fa rientrare tra gli impiegati.
poi le definizioni di operaio e impiegato sono abbastanza chiare, vai a cercarle sehai qualche dubbio.  :Wink:

----------

